# Competition Baby Back Ribs



## smokin beaver (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm new at competition baby back ribs, first question, what is a good internal temp to wrap the ribs, and second, what is a good internal temp or time to unwrap the ribs, I try to cook around 250 degrees, I have a wood smoker, please help, thank you very much.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jul 26, 2018)

Much conventional wisdom is to use the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 method which is more reliant on timing than temperature. I personally use 3-2-1ish (cooking at 225). I let the tenderness dictate the final time in smoker unwrapped.


----------



## txflyguy (Jul 26, 2018)

Read this thread...”Today’s smoke - St. Louis Ribs”. It should help answer your questions.

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/todays-smoke-st-louis-ribs.273528/


----------



## smokin beaver (Jul 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info, have to give it a try.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 26, 2018)

I used to wrap ribs but I switched to SmokinAl's way of cooking ribs... I like it a lot better... here's his thread if you haven't seen it yet...

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works.240916/


----------

